# BMW and info on Car Culture in Italy



## Lauren_PedalCommander (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello, my name is Lauren and I'm working for a company in California, USA.
We make the best-selling throttle response controller in North America, called the Pedal Commander.

Pedal Commander | Throttle Response Controller

We want to learn more about the Italian car market (we know about Italian cars, more or less) But we're interested to learn more about the car culture in Italy to build our online presence. Our product works for a lot of Italian cars and other models we don't get in America, like Renault, Dacia, Opel, etc. Of course, we want to know how BMW is faring in Italy, as well.

We want to know what sort of car forums or events they have every year, where the big events are (aside from the normal big car events that everyone knows about), if there are car clubs, enthusiasts, and the like. Look forward to your reply.

Thank you for your time!


----------

